# Classic Car Rentals on Maui



## nygiants11991 (Sep 26, 2008)

When I was in Maui, I remember seeing a car rental place where you could rent classic cars.  My husbands all time fav is the 1966 Shelby Cobra.  I know I seen them there, but can not recall the name of the place to rent them.  If anyone is on Maui right now and wouldn't mind passing on the name, I would be in your debt.
TIA


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 26, 2008)

Somebody, anybody.....


----------



## salpal (Sep 26, 2008)

www.mauiclassiccars.com this is only one I can think of.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 27, 2008)

Scroll down to see the link for Hawaii Classic Car Rentals - they claim The Largest Exotic Car Rental Collection in Waikiki and on the Island of Maui. 


Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2008)

There is an exotic car rental place right on front street in Lahaina - near Prison Street and the harbor.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Island Riders is the name of the place in Lahaina, I called and they told me they no longer had the Shelby Cobra, that it got wrecked


----------

